# émission France Culture



## pdadu (9 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour
J'essaye d'écouter des émissions archivées sur France Culture.Mais je crois que l'on peut rencontrer le même genre de problème avec bien d'autre radio Web , par ex FIP.
 Tout d'abord j'ai téléchargé "Stuffit expander" et "windows média sitx",ensuite j'ai cru comprendre qu'il fallait internet exporer, et après quelques instants de recherche sur le net, j'ai vu qu'on ne pouvait plus le télécharger depuis janvier 2006.
Quelqu'un a-t'il rencontré le même problème .J'ai pour l'instant une solution pour l'écoute directe ,radio France propose une diffusion MP3. Mais cela ne me permet pas d'accéder au archives. 
merci


----------



## richard-deux (9 Décembre 2006)

Je viens de regarder le site de France Culture et pour le direct, il faut WMP ou Quicktime et le codec Flip4Mac mais pour les archives, je ne vois que des Podcasts.

Les podcasts demandent RealPlayer, pour écouter en streaming les archives ou iTunes pour télécharger en mp3 ces même archives. 

Tu devrais réessayer car j'ai accès aux archives.


----------



## S.C.N. (2 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour,

Pardonnez moi si je poste au mauvais endroit, je suis perdue...
Voilà, on vient de m'offrir un MacBook acheté aux Etats-Unis il y a à peine deux mois et j'apprends doucement à m'en servir après de longues années pc. Je n'ai aucun problème pour podcaster mes émissions préférées de France Culture, en revanche je ne parviens pas à écouter cette radio en direct.

Avec Safari, juste ça marche pas.
Avec Firefox, ça me dit qu'il ne trouve pas les pluggins manquants et ça me propose de les chercher manuellement. Bon, j'ai cherché avec mes petites menottes mais novice comme je suis dans l'univers Mac j'ai rien compris à rien et j'ai toujours pas France Culture...

Sauriez-vous, s'il-vous-plaît, m'expliquer avec des mots simples ce que je dois faire pour retrouver ma radio ? D'avance, merci.


----------



## vleroy (2 Janvier 2008)

déjà commence par installer les plugins perian et flip4mac pour QT, ça va aider ton safari
tu trouveras tout ça sur versiontracker


----------



## pascalformac (3 Janvier 2008)

sujet évoqué TRES souvent
et solution donnée souvent

il est parfaitement possible d'écouter en direct  toutes les  radios du groupe Radio France
directement dans itunes
( ou d'autres players on fait comme on veut)

bon je suis gentil je re-re-re-donne l'info et la page où charger les flux
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=4392573&postcount=6

edit
et sinon ne pas oublier Fstream
qui est un petit bijou( gratuit)
 car permet d'ecouter des radios tout en les...enregistrant


----------



## kesako (4 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour,
Etant un futur Macuser (j'ai deja commande mon iMac que j'attends), je suis a la recherche d'un Freeware permettant d'enregistrer les sons qui circulent sur le Mac. J'ai souvent trouve Fstream mais toujours accompagne de la mention "enregistrement de radio". Peut-il aussi enregistrer des son provenant d'autres sources (comme Deezer par exemple) que les radios en ligne ?​


----------



## twinworld (4 Janvier 2008)

Fstream, je sais pas, mais Audio Hijack Pro enregistre tout. Il suffit de sélectionner l'application qui joue le son ou le micro intégré.


----------



## kesako (4 Janvier 2008)

Ben j'ai aussi vu celui-la ais il est payant​


----------



## twinworld (4 Janvier 2008)

alors peut-être Soundflower couplé avec Audacity.


----------



## kesako (4 Janvier 2008)

Merci pour cette information. Je verrai quand j'aurai mon recu mon Mac. J'espere que ce n'est pas trop lourd comme procede. J'espere pouvoir compter sur ton aide le moment venu.​


----------



## twinworld (4 Janvier 2008)

je répondrai volontiers dans la mesure de mes connaissances. Mais sinon, dans ce fil, il y a des personnes qui expérimentent la configuration. Elles pourront mieux dire que moi quels sont les plus et les moins, car pour ma part je n'utilise pas Soundflower et très peu souvent Audacity.


----------



## Peepingtom (5 Janvier 2008)

Bonsoir,

Tu ne peux écouter les émissions de France Culture qu'environ une semaine sauf les programmes de l'été (un an). De mon côté, j'ai acheté Audio Hijack Pro pour enregistrer le signal et l'écouter plus tard sur mac ou baladeur mp.
Sache qu'il est possible de modifier les dates des fichiers .ram de certaines émissions de France Culture (anti date celles qui t'intéressent) en prenant comme source la dernière émission

Bonne écoute


----------



## pascalformac (5 Janvier 2008)

Peepingtom a dit:


> Sache qu'il est possible de modifier les dates des fichiers .ram de certaines émissions de France Culture (anti date celles qui t'intéressent) en prenant comme source la dernière émission


waow , je connaissais pas cette bidouille
 

et tu peux remonter loin?
( je veux dire au delà des archives" theoriquement" présentes?)
-
certaines emissions sont gardées plus longtemps qu'une semaine
( bon faut dire que la politique es archives du groupe RF est tout sauf unifiée...)


----------



## Peepingtom (5 Janvier 2008)

Personnellement, j'arrive à écouter encore actuellement une série d'émissions de 2005

J'enregistre aussi des émissions de l'été 2006 que j'avais manquées


----------



## twinworld (5 Janvier 2008)

je fais pareil sur d'autres sites que ceux de Radio France. J'arrive à avoir des émissions jusqu'à un mois après que les accès ont été retirés du site. Mais comme vous le dîtes, ça dépend des webmestres. 

Sur France Culture, je ne sais pas ce qu'il en est des émissions produites pour la grille d'été, mais pour ce qui est de celles de l'année qu'ils rediffusent, ils laissent les flux archivés sur le site. Cela avait été le cas pour les conférences de Michel Onfray. Je les avais enregistrées avec Audio Hijack pour écoute sur iPod.


----------



## pascalformac (5 Janvier 2008)

Peepingtom a dit:


> Personnellement, j'arrive à écouter encore actuellement une série d'émissions de 2005
> 
> J'enregistre aussi des émissions de l'été 2006 que j'avais manquées


vrai?
Et ben si ca marche tu vas découvrir , après test de ma part , ce que sont les coups de boules /points disco verts
et de ma part ca va bouler fort ( force 10)

A peine arrivé, il aide
il est bien ce nouveau...  

edith piaf
Oh et puis non , je vais bouler direct
(clique en haut à gauche  "tableau de bord" et scrute  sous la liste des messages de fils auxquels t'es abonné...)


----------



## vleroy (5 Janvier 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> v
> A peine arrivé, il aide
> il est bien ce nouveau...



pareil 

_(mais je pèse pas dix points)_


----------



## Peepingtom (5 Janvier 2008)

Merci à vous deux et aux points de Pascal...Je découvre

La mutualisation d'infos, c'est toujours mieux


----------



## Peepingtom (13 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour,

Je me suis rendu compte aujourd'hui qu'il n'était quasiment plus possible d'écouter des émissions archivées de France Culture dépassant la semaine classique (sauf Michel Onfray, été 2007). 
Le webmestre a certainement changé la configuration. Je m'enregistrais certaines émissions encore fin décembre pour écouter tranquillement dans le train...Malheureusement les fichiers n'apparraissent plus en .ram mais en php? avec un code

Je trouve cela regrettable car je ne vois aucun mal à écouter une émission quand on le souhaite...Surtout que la redevance sert à produire ces mêmes émissions.

Si quelqu'un a une solution, je suis preneur...

En tout cas, je tiens à m'excuser auprès de Pascalformac et VLeroy


----------



## pascalformac (13 Janvier 2008)

Peepingtom a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je me suis rendu compte aujourd'hui qu'il n'était quasiment plus possible d'écouter des émissions archivées de France Culture dépassant la semaine classique.....
> .......
> En tout cas, je tiens à m'excuser auprès de Pascalformac et VLeroy



y a pas de soucis 
Merci d'avoir indiqué la modification

Et puis comme déjà dit la gestion des archives sur Radio France c'est assez mysterieux...
J'ai renoncé à chercher à comprendre 
(ouuuh phrasé lourdingue , les oulipiens des papous me bafferaient  )

ma stratégie   actuelle( boulot sur le long terme) est de m'abonner à beaucoup de podcasts puis virer et ecore  virer des épisodes pour n'avoir que ce que je veux garder , c'est lourd mais au moins sur la durée  on a ce qu'on veut.


 il est vraiment bien le nouveau , maintenant il  s'excuse 
p'tete qu'il cherche à fayoter pour empiler des coups de boules, hein ? 
 :rateau:  

(ca c'est vu , ca c'est vu....)


----------



## Peepingtom (13 Janvier 2008)

De mon côté également, je "podcaste" les émissions que je ne peux écouter en temps réel...Mais j'étais content de pouvoir écouter des thèmes d'émissions archivées que je n'avais pas pu suivre à l'époque. 

Cet affichage sans .ram est tout de même navrant.

Merci et à bientôt


----------



## Peepingtom (13 Janvier 2008)

Je me demande si je ne fais pas une petite erreur avec Real Player...Erreur qui pourrait me faire apparaître le .ram et ainsi modifier la date.

Je m'explique : maintenant en saisissant "écouter" à partir du site de l'émission, Real Player affiche le nom de l'émission mais l'on voit deux secondes la date.ram. Honnêtement, c'est trop furtif. Que dois-je faire pour éventuellement augmenter cette adresse.ram dans le menu Real Player ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## pascalformac (13 Janvier 2008)

Peepingtom a dit:


> Cet affichage sans .ram est tout de même navrant.


euuuh?
c'est toujours du ram

edith piaf
tu as posté


----------



## pascalformac (13 Janvier 2008)

Peepingtom a dit:


> Je me demande si je ne fais pas une petite erreur avec Real Player...Erreur qui pourrait me faire apparaître le .ram et ainsi modifier la date.
> 
> Je m'explique : maintenant en saisissant "écouter" à partir du site de l'émission, Real Player affiche le nom de l'émission mais l'on voit deux secondes la date.ram. Honnêtement, c'est trop furtif. Que dois-je faire pour éventuellement augmenter cette adresse.ram dans le menu Real Player ?
> 
> Merci d'avance


tu peux le faire mais...autrement

regarde ce qui se passe quand tu pointes ( ou cliques) un lien "écoute"
tu as un lien de forme
(je tronque volontairement  pour ne pas en faire un lien actif)
tv-radio.com/ondemand/france_culture/PAPOUS/PAPOUS20080106.ram

tu copies colles dans un fichier texte 

ou dans "ouvrir le  site"  de real

et tu modifies
-
je conseille le fichier texte car tu auras les textes url  en archives ce qui t'evitera de retourner à chaque fois sur les sites


----------



## Peepingtom (13 Janvier 2008)

Cela fonctionne à nouveau 

MERCI de ton efficacité Pascalformac

Je viens d'essayer avec les archives de Michel Onfray et tout est ok avec la méthode que j'utilisais


----------



## pascalformac (13 Janvier 2008)

tant mieux

je sens que je vais me faire un fichier texte avec une petite collection d'url modifiables...


----------

